# Old lathe at Johnson's Workbench in Charlotte, Mi



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

We had an LJ get together at Johnson's Workbench a few months back and I forgot that I took these pictures of this old foot powered wood lathe. Somewhere I have a picture of the big one at the Buckley old engine show( coming up this week-Aug 18-21) along with an old saw mill that is steam powered.
Enjoy the pics.It is nice to see that someone saved these from the scrap iron pile.
The big lathe and the saw mill still get used in demonstrations in their wood barn. .................Jim

TO SEE THE WHOLE PICTURE, RIGHT CLICK ON THE PIC AND HIT VIEW IMAGE !!






















































This is the power for the saw mill.








Oh, I also found the bowl making machine in there


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

WOW a bowl making machine !!! I want one.
MIKE


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I bought some wood up there a year ago. It is truely an awesome lumberyard. The folks are great, and just all around a great place to visit


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Jim,
Where is Johns workbench? Never have I seen a bowl machine like this one….

Thanks for sharing


----------



## AkBob (Jun 5, 2011)

That's it, I'm moving to the lower 48! I'm tired of being deprived


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

I want that steam road machine!
What a beautiful cast iron lathe I love that one.
Thank you for these wonderful pictures.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Chuck, John's Workbench is in Charlotte- that is where that little foot powered lathe is.
The bowl machine is in Buckley at the steam engine and tractor show. It goes from Aug 18 to the 21st- this week. I'm planning on going Friday. Let me know if you can make it. my Cell is 630 551 6075 and I have it on when I'm on the road only.

Mads, you would be amazed at the huge steam engines and old tools they have at this show. There is one great big steam locomotive that takes people for rides around the grounds. It belches out smoke and cinders all day long. They also have a cedar shingle cutting machine. They give away the shingles and then you take them over to have them branded with the show name and the year. The parade of old tractors last for hours. Then they have engines of every variety- hit and miss, Stirling cycle engines,... etc…...

Hi Roger, I bought some wood when I was at Johnson's, but it was expensive. It was leopard wood and I figured I paid almost $30 a board foot. But, I can't try it if I don't buy it!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

That would be a place just for a child like me!


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Looks a bit like my mother's old Singer… ;0)


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Yes, a modified sewing machine.


----------



## EMVarona (Aug 21, 2010)

Yes, I thought is was a converted sewing machine. Very interesting.


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd love to see that bowl machine in action. I know a young man who rebuilds steam engines or steam tractors for a living. He has a three year backlog of work. He'll start with a pile of rust, dismantle it, clean it up, machine any missing, lost, or eroded parts and put it all back together into a working steam engine.

He turned his hobby and love of steam engines into a business. Did it as a side job for a couple years, a side business for a couple more and then quit his job and plays steam tractors full time every day. He works hard, but loves what he does for a living. He's a luck young man!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

This is a beautiful lathe. I've always wanted to go to one of those old engine shows.

*ShopTinke*r and *Jim*, is there some website for this sort of stuff that would have info in it about some of these shows and if any are near Georgia?


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey guys, now that you say it, the bottom does look like a sewing machine frame! Anyway it was neat and old and I had my camera!!

Hey Shoptinker, maybe your friend should meet Jay Leno. He has a full time guy that services his steam cars in California!!

Helluvawreck, if you Google steam engine show in Georgia, you'll get a bunch of them and there are clubs listed too. Here is one link that came up when I did it. It is in Northern Georgia somewhere: www.adeptr.com/shows.php
Mads, I had some pictures of the woodshop at Charlton park where they had no less than 50 hand planes and racks of draw knives, but I can't find it. I'd call it Mads' candy store!!!!

I plan on going to Buckley Friday and I'll take my camera!

Below is another picture I took of a veneer mill they have there:


----------

